# Replacement Brace Jaws



## BPatterson (Jan 7, 2014)

I have two braces, one is a Miller's Falls I picked up on Craigslist and has been hanging on the wall for a while as decoration and the other was my late grandfather's and was recently given to me. I have recently gotten much more interested in using hand tools so I was planning to restore them and get them in good working order. The problem is that both of them seem to be missing the jaws. Since both were missing the jaws I assumed that this was a common issue but after searching for a while I haven't really found any posts about it or replacement jaws available. Do you guys know any resources for replacement jaws? Also is this a common issue or do I just have particularly bad luck?

Thanks!
Brandon


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh, I wouldn't say it's bad luck. After all, you now have your Grandfather's drill. That's way cool. Hang on to it. 
What I would suggest for the jaws is to watch Etsy or Ebay or Habitat, etc. for same same drill to get the jaws to replace those from your Grandfather's drill. For the one from Craigslist, keep it for parts possibly or try to find another one like it also and make it whole again using the parts from a donor drill.

Edit: By the way what is the overall condition of both the drills you have now? Maybe someone robbed the jaws from them because there was another problem with the tool. I would check them both over carefully to see what the conditions are.


----------



## BPatterson (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks! That is good advice. I didn't notice any issues when looking at them before but I will try to post some pictures a little later.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Antique-Stanley-Millers-Falls-Bit-Brace-Chuck-Jaws-NOS-Hand-Drill/201276185341?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D40130%26meid%3D1b18c21efe4e40448e94fe0437b5a500%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D201276179439


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of braces but have never 
encountered missing jaws. I don't know
if it's a common problem but generally
the jaws will fall out if you take the nut
off the chuck.

Sometimes the jaws will be deeply retracted
into the brace chuck.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

do you have an pic of what you need braces around here are very cheap. so if you have a pic i can look around for you.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

It's definitely not very common, I can't recall any of the hundred or more braces I've seen with missing jaws, but I guess it's possible I didn't notice.

If you post pictures people can help you identify them and the specific chuck style and hopefully help get what you need.


----------

